# Televisión de alta definición (HDTV)



## capitanp (Jun 19, 2007)

La televisión de alta definición (también conocida como HDTV, del inglés High Definition Television) es uno de los formatos que, sumados a la televisión digital (DTV), se caracteriza por emitir las señales televisivas en una calidad digital superior a los demás sistemas. 

Históricamente el término también fue aplicado a los estándares de televisión desarrollados en la década de 1930 para reemplazar modelos de prueba. También se aplicaba a modelos anteriores de alta definición, particularmente en Europa, llamados D2 Mac, y HD Mac, pero que no pudieron implantarse ampliamente. 

Los términos HD ready (listo para HD) y compatible HD están siendo usados con propósitos publicitarios. Estos términos indican que el dispositivo electrónico que lo posee, puede ser un televisor o algún proyector de imágenes, es capaz de reproducir señales en Alta Definición, aunque el hecho de que sea compatible con contenidos en alta definición no implica que el dispositivo sea de alta definición o tenga la resolución necesaria, tal y cómo pasa con algunos televisores de plasma con menos definición vertical que televisores de hace décadas (833x480 en vez de los 720x576 píxeles -anamórficos equivalen a 940x576-), los cuales son compatibles con señales en alta definición porque reducen la resolución de la imagen para adaptarse a la resolución real de la pantalla. 


*Detalles Técnicos*

La pantalla HDTV utiliza una proporción de aspecto 16:9. La alta resolución de las imágenes (1920 pixels × 1080 líneas o 1280 píxeles × 720 líneas) permite mostrar mucho más detalle en comparación con la televisión analógica o de definición estándar (Standard Definition, de 720 píxeles x 576 líneas según el estándar PAL). 

El códec utilizado para la compresión puede ser MPEG-2, H.264 o VC-1 (Versión modificada de Windows Media Vídeo 9), aunque el MPEG-2 se está quedando desfasado actualmente por su baja eficiencia de compresión comparado con los otros códecs. Las imágenes HDTV son hasta 5 veces más definidas que las de la televisión de definición normal, comparando el formato PAL con la resolución HDTV más alta. 

La resolución 1920x1080 suele estar en modo entrelazado, para reducir las demandas del ancho de banda. Las líneas son rastreadas alternativamente 60 veces por segundo, de forma similar entrelazado a 60 Hz en NTSC. Este formato se denomina 1080i, o 1080i60. En las áreas donde tradicionalmente se utiliza la norma PAL a 50 Hz se utiliza 1080i50. 

También son utilizados los formatos de rastreo progresivo (progressive scan) con una velocidad de 60 cuadros por segundo. El formato 1280x720 en la práctica siempre es progresivo (refrescando el cuadro completo cada vez) y es así denominado 720p. Varias televisiones americanas actualmente transmiten en 720p/60








Cuadros estándar o índices de campo 

* 24p (rollo fílmico cinematográfico) 
* 25p 
* 30p 
* 50p 
* 60p 
* 50i (PAL) 
* 60i (NTSC) 

Comparación a SDTV 

HDTV tiene por lo menos el doble de resolución que el SDTV, razón por la cual se puede mostrar mucho más detalle en comparación a un televisor analógico o un DVD normal. Además, los estándares técnicos para transmitir HDTV permiten que se proyecte utilizando una relación de aspecto de 16:9 sin utilizar franjas negras y por lo tanto se puede incrementar la resolución del contenido. 


El HDTV tiene más de cuatro veces la resolución de SDTV 


Resolución de SDTV. 


*Primeros sistemas*


 MUSE 

La tecnología de alta definición tiene más de 25 años. Como es de esperarse los pioneros fueron los japoneses, quiénes tienen transmisiones continuas en HD desde hace más de 15 años. El país del sol naciente comenzó con un sistema de 1035 líneas de resolución llamado MUSE, desarrollado por la empresa NHK en el año 1979. El principal problema de este sistema fue el excesivo uso de las bandas de transmisión, pues requería hasta 5 veces más espacio que un canal estándar. 

 HD-MAC 

La Comisión Europea estableció un estándar europeo para HDTV digital sin compresión mediante una directiva en 1986 (MAC). Sin embargo, nunca fue popular entre estaciones transmisoras. Requería que todos los emisores por satélite de alta potencia usaran MAC a partir de ese año. Debido al avance tecnológico y el lanzamiento de satélites de media potencia por SES Astra, las estaciones podían trabajar sin MAC para bajar así los costes de transmisión. HD-MAC (la variante de alta definición de MAC) se dejó para enlaces satélite intercontinentales. 

Las olimpiadas de Barcelona'92 fueron grabadas en éste formato analógico (relación de aspecto 4:3, con una definición de 1152 líneas verticales). Para almacenarlas se usaron unas cintas magneto fónicas gigantes del tamaño de una maleta cada una. Dichas cintas incorporaban unas asas en su carcasa para hacer más fácil su transporte y manipulación. 

Pero además del problema del almacenamiento, otra causa del fracaso de HD-MAC fue que no era realista usar 36 MHz para una señal de alta definición en transmisiones terrestres (SDTV usa 6, 7 (VHF) u 8 MHz (UHF), siendo aun más exagerada la diferencia de ancho de banda que en Japón. HD-MAC sólo podía ser usado por compañías de cable y satélite, donde hay un mayor ancho de banda disponible. Así, la HDTV analógica no pudo reemplazar la tradicional SDTV (terrestre) PAL/SECAM, haciendo los equipos HD-MAC poco atractivos a potenciales consumidores. 

El estándar HD-MAC fue abandonado en 1993, y desde entonces todos los esfuerzos de la Comisión y la UER se han enfocado en el sistema DVB (Digital Video Broadcasting), que soporta tanto SDTV como HDTV.


*Sistemas actuales*


Existen tres normas técnicas definidas: la estadounidense (ATSC), la europea (DVB-T) y la japonesa (ISDB-T). 

* ATSC: Diseñado para agregar un transmisor digital a cada transmisor NTSC sin interferencias entre las señales. Utilizado en México, Corea del Sur, Canadá y Estados Unidos. 

* DVB-T: Es portable y se ha probado con éxito a velocidades de hasta 170 mbps. Utilizado en Europa, India, China, Sudáfrica, Australia y algunos países asiáticos. 

* ISDB-T: Es flexible, ya que no sólo se pueden enviar señales de audio e imagen, sino también servicios multimedios. Es la norma en Japón y Brasil. 



Europa 

Por ahora, muchos de los países muestran un limitado interés por la HDTV. Lo más común es la EDTV usando DVB. 

Aunque la HDTV aún es posible con DVB-T, la mayoría de los países prefieren "más canales en un sólo multiplex", en lugar de "un sólo canal en HDTV", más común en USA, Canadá, Japón y Australia. Como un sólo canal de HDTV ocuparía el ancho de banda de hasta cuatro canales de SDTV, la HDTV no conviene para las necesidades de emisión terrestre en Europa. 

Además, algunos gobiernos quieren pasar a digital en lugar de reasignar las frecuencias VHF para otros usos. 

Una nueva versión de DVB-S (DVB-S2), combinada con el códec H.264/AVC (MPEG-4 Parte 10) puede ser la clave del futuro del éxito de la HDTV en Europa. 

En Enero 2005, la EICTA anunció planes para una etiqueta "HD ready" (apto para HD) para equipos que cumplan ciertos requerimientos, incluyendo el soporte de 720p y 1080i a 50 y 60Hz. Las pantallas deben incluir interfaces YUV y DVI o HDMI y tener una resolución vertical nativa de 720 líneas o más. 

Actualmente hay una única plataforma de Alta Definición que emita en todo el territorio europeo. Es la plataforma por satélite Euro1080 que emite en 1080i (actualmente en MPEG-2, en el futuro bajo las normas MPEG-4/H.264). 



Unión Europea 

La Comisión Europea analizó el estado de las emisiones a 16:9, así como de la HDTV en el documento The contribution of wide-screen and high definition to the global roll-out of digital television (La contribución de la pantalla ancha y la alta definición a la expansión global de la televisión digital). 

Este documento expone que los anteriores objetivos para la introducción a ámbito europeo de la HDTV de 1999 (o HD-MAC en 1992) no se alcanzaron porque el mercado se enfocó en las tecnologías digitales y servicios más fáciles de implementar. Por tanto, los consumidores europeos nunca tuvieron la oportunidad de probar la HDTV. 

También apunta algunas causas de la pobre representación de la HDTV en la Unión Europea (UE): 

* Los dominadores del mercado europeo pensaron que la HDTV fracasaría en Europa. 
* Los emisores prefirieron centrarse en la SDTV multicanal, más barata. 
* Una resolución de pantalla SDTV tiene un coste efectivo mejor que una HDTV equivalente. 

Más tarde, los comisionados sugirieron que se requería alguna coordinación en la UE para servicios HDTV para que esta estuviese al alcance de todos los estados miembros. 



Francia 

M6 y TF1 han expresado su intención de emitir algunos programas en HD en un futuro cercano, sin embargo, estos no están disponibles en el servicio de televisión digital terrestre que comenzó en 2005. 

TPS, competidor de Canal Satellite Numérique también tiene intención de comenzar su emisión HD en 2005. 

Los canales terrestres de pago por visión usarán H.264 / MPEG-4 AVC desde septiembre de 2005, para permitir contenido premium (de primera calidad) HDTV. 



Alemania 

La plataforma de pago Premiere comenzó a emitir tres canales HD en diciembre de 2005. Estos canales presentan distintos contenidos (películas, deportes y documentales). Igual que HD1 los canales de Premiere usan H.264/MPEG-4 AVC y DVB-S2 como método de compresión. En diciembre del 2006 el canal de alta definición de deportes fue integrado al de peliculas, así que ahora Premiere solo tiene 2 canales de alta definición. En 2006 también empezaron a emitir el canal ANIXE HD, Sat.1-HD y ProSieben-HD que hasta ahora se pueden ver gratis a través del satélite ASTRA 19,2°E. (Última actualización: 30/12/2006) 



Reino Unido 

La BBC ya produce algunos programas (principalmente documentales) en HD para mercados extranjeros, como Estados Unidos y Japón. La Corporación tiene intención de producir todos sus programas en HD para el año 2010. Se cree que la BBC aprobará 720p por su tecnología de barrido progresivo. 

No hay planes para versiones en HDTV de Freeview y Top Up TV para servicios de televisión terrestre digital, debido al hecho de no hay ancho de banda libre disponible. Esto debe cambiar después de que se desconecten las señales de televisión analógica, pero la fecha para esta desconexión aún se está debatiendo. 

La plataforma de pago Sky tenía previsto lanzar sus servicios HD por satélite en 2006. Estará limitado a algunos canales y eventos especiales. Sky ha confirmado que estarán disponibles tanto 720p como 1080i. 

Los informes recientes sugieren que Sky pondrá en disposición eventos deportivos de primera línea, como partidos de fútbol, para pubs antes del lanzamiento del servicio HD doméstico. 

Casi se puede asegurar que los proveedores de televisión por cable se actualizarán a HD tan pronto los canales estén disponibles. 



España 

Actualmente ya hay una cadena autonómica que emite en Alta Definición, TV3 (Televisió de Catalunya) empezó sus emisiones regulares el 23 de abril de 2007, coincidiendo con la fiesta autonómica del día de Sant Jordi, desde el repetidor de la montaña de Collserola, que da señal a la ciudad de Barcelona y alrededores. TV3 HD emite una pequeña selección de series y contenidos de sus otras dos cadenas en un canal que hasta ahora era usado como canal de pruebas e información sobre la TDT. 

TV3 HD emite en formato MPEG4 H.264 a 10.2Mbps (es la única cadena que emite en este formato en España), con lo que se consigue evitar usar más ancho de banda (respecto del que consumiría el MPEG-2) del ya limitado y saturado espectro español. La resolución a la que se emite es 1440x1080i, con lo que los contenidos panorámicos son anamórficos. TV3 ha empezado las emisiones en HD emitiendo el sonido en Dolby Digital 2.0 a 192 kpbs. 

Actualmente no se comercializan masivamente decodificadores de televisión digital (TDT) que soporten este formato en España, así como tampoco se comercializan decodificadores compatibles con los servicios interactivos del estándar MHP que ya ofrecen todas las cadenas españolas, con lo que la situación requerirá que los usuarios acaben por tener que cambiar su decodificador 1, 2 o incluso más veces para adaptarse a los cambios (posiblemente en este orden TDT -> TDT MHP -> TDT h.264 -> TDT h.264 1080i -> TDT h.264 1080i MHP... las combinaciones son numerosas, con lo que aumentará la confusión entre los consumidores). Además el gobierno no ha impulsado medidas que obliguen a los fabricantes a integrar decodificadores digitales que cumplan un mínimo de especificaciones en sus televisores. 

La plataforma de pago Digital+ efectuó algunas pruebas en Alta Definición sobre el satélite Astra el 16 de junio de 2005. Consistieron en varios fragmentos de programas de éxito de Canal+ tales cómo Lo más +, Las noticias del guiñol, La hora Wiki y Código Cine. De momento no se han anunciado emisiones regulares. 

Jazztel proveedor de Internet y telefonía preveía ofrecer algunos canales en Alta Definición a través de líneas ADSL2+ a mediados de 2006, pero es posible que no lo haga hasta que empiecen a instalar tecnología VDSL2 cómo Telefónica. 

Telefónica ofrecerá a partir de 2007 TV de Alta Definición en su plataforma de TV digital Imagenio. Lo hará migrando su red mixta ADSL/ADSL2+ a una red VDSL2. 

La plataforma de cable ONO aún no ofrece servicios de este tipo ni anuncia cuándo lo hará. 

La TDT (Televisión Digital Terrestre) en España no deja mucho margen para emisiones en alta definición si no emiten en un formato que no sea el ya ineficiente MPEG-2, tal como ya ha hecho Televisió de Catalunya. Pero la inexistencia de decodificadores que soporten alta definición y que además soporten el formato h.264 (aunque se podría dar el caso que en vez de seguir los pasos de TV3 emitieran en otro formato, complicando aún más la situación), hacen que sean muy improbables estas emisiones en un país excesivamente comercializado. Al menos no hasta que cesen las emisiones analógicas y vuelva a quedar espectro de ancho de banda disponible, con lo que podrían caer en la tentacion de emitir HD en MPEG-2 malgastando bastante ancho de banda (o incluso de crear más canales que no sean en alta definición). 

Además en España se pueden encontrar contenidos de Alta Definición en la emisión por satélite para toda Europa de los canales HD1, HD2 y HD5 (conocidos como la plataforma Euro1080(sitio en inglés) que emiten en 1080i y las plataformas de videojuegos en Alta Definición tales como Xbox 360 (1080p) y PlayStation 3 (1080p) cuyos videojuegos y otros contenidos descargables son la mayoría en el formato 720p (aunque se pueden ver en 1080i/p). Alternativamente a través de una plataforma PC también es posible disponer de contenidos en Alta definición desde hace varios años, si está equipado adecuadamente. Para ello es recomendable que el equipo esté dotado de una tarjeta gráfica más o menos actual para la reproducción de juegos en Alta definición (resoluciones de 1024x768 (4:3), 1280x720 (16:9), 1280x800 (16:10) o superiores) o simplemente un procesador con capacidad de proceso suficiente para decodificar el contenido, en el caso de vídeo en alta definición. También es posible equipar el PC con una unidad lectora de Blu-ray o HD-DVD para la reproducción de discos de alta definición. Aunque determinados sistemas de protección DRM pueden requerir dispositivos específicos (cableado y/o pantalla de visualización). 



Japón 

Japón ha sido pionero en HDTV por décadas con una implementación analógica. Su antiguo sistema no es compatible con los nuevos estándares digitales. En Japón, la emisión terrestre de HD por ISDB-T empezó en diciembre de 2003. Hasta la fecha se han vendido ya dos millones de receptores HD en Japón. Dentro de las ventajas está que es el único estándar que permite transmisión conjunta a aparatos fijos (casa), portátiles (TV portátil, notebook o PDA) y móviles (teléfonos celulares) con una señal transmitida, lo que lleva a un ahorro del espectro radioeléctrico y costos de infraestructura. 



Corea del Sur 

Tras una larga polémica entre el gobierno y las emisoras, el formato ATSC fue elegido frente a DVB-T. 2005 fue la fecha en que los servicios digitales pasaron a estar disponibles en todo el país. 

Se impuso que se emitieran al menos 10 horas cada semana contenidos en HD durante el primer año del servicio digital comercial. 



Australia 

Australia empezó a emitir en HD en enero de 2002 pero el contenido en HD no fue obligatorio hasta agosto de 2003. La mayoría de las ciudades en Australia con más de 40.000 habitantes disponen de al menos un canal de TDT (por ejemplo, en Albany, Australia Occidental, se dispone de TDT desde mayo de 2005). De todas formas, la mayoría de las emisoras australianas de TDT están aún experimentando con transmisiones en HDTV. 


México 

La compañía de televisión mexicana Televisa empezó a hacer emisiones experimentales en HDTV a principio de los años 90 en colaboración con la compañía japonesa NHK. A día de hoy ya hay algunos programas en HDTV, pero su uso es realmente limitado. 

Durante la primera mitad de 2005, al menos un proveedor de cable en la Ciudad de México (Cablevisión) empezó a ofrecer cinco canales en HDTV a los suscriptores que comprasen un grabador digital de vídeo (DVR). 

TV Azteca transmite desde el 2005 los canales 24 y 25 de televisión abierta con señal HDTV. Y en el Mundial de Alemania también presento transmisiones en HDTV, en ciudades fronterizas, Monterrey, Guadalajara y México D.F. 

En Monterrey las cadenas Televisa, Multimedios y TV Azteca emiten en señal abierta sus señales en HDTV. En Ciudad Juárez y en la ciudad de México, se emite señal abierta de las cadenas TV Azteca y Televisa. 

El standard seleccionado para la transmisión de estas señales fue el americano ATSC. 



Argentina 

Aunque no es ley que los canales (tanto de cable como aire) transmitan el HDTV, Canal 13 estuvo haciendo transmisiones experimentales en Alta Definición en 1998. En la llegada del nuevo milenio transmitió imágenes de Distintas Maravillas Argentinas en Alta Definición para celebrar la llegada del nuevo milenio. También transmitió los partidos de Argentina en Alemania 2006. En el año 2006 transmite 5 horas de programación en sonido 5.1 CH Dolby y en HD (Alta Definición) formato widescreen 16:9 (utilizado en el cine). 



Chile 

- A Marzo 2007, el Gobierno de la Republica de Chile no ha tomado una decisión a la norma de TDT que adoptará. 

- El Canal de la Pontificia Universidad Catolica de Chile (Canal 13 - UCTV) ha realizado a la fecha pruebas de HDTV bajo la norma ATSC en frecuencia 12 VHF por más de dos años, y desde Noviembre 2006 bajo la norma DVB-T en frecuencia 21 UHF. Esta planificandose realizar pruebas bajo norma DBV-H en el corto plazo. (Canal 13 públicamente apoya la adopción de la norma ATSC para sus transmisiones). 

- Televisión Nacional de Chile, entre Noviembre de 1999 y Mayo de 2000 realizó transmisiones experimetales de HDTV bajo la norma ATSC en frecuencia 8 VHF. A la fecha no ha realizado nuevas pruebas en la misma u otra norma. (TVN apoya publicamente la adopción de la norma ATSC para sus transmisiones). 

- Los restantes canales de televisión abierta del País han dado su apoyo a la norma ATSC para transmisión TDT de sus servicios... 

- En tanto ARETEL BIOBIO (Revisar en http://www.aretelbiobio.cl) está apoyando en forma culminate la norma Europea, ya que posee mas flexibilidad, interactividad con los televidentes, y por sobre todo mas posibilidad de integrar a las personas de la comunidad. 



Perú 

La Televisión Digital fue lanzada en el Perú, Andina de Radiodifusión, ATV - Canal 9 de Lima, realizó la primera transmisión en prueba del sistema ATSC, dando inicio, de esta manera, a la era de la televisión Digital Terrestre en el Perú y que fue presentado en el Foro Andino de Televisión Digital Terrestre promovido por el Ministerio de Transportes y Comunicaciones del Perú y con la participación del ATSC Forum, La Coalición DVB-T y los representantes de la norma ISDB del Japón. 

ATV fue la primera televisora peruana en transmitir una señal digital satelital con el sistema CLI a comienzos de los años 90, optimizando el uso de ancho de banda y potencia en el segmento satelital. El inicio de la transmisión digital en prueba se dio el 22 de abril de 2007, intercambiando contenidos de alta definición, multicanal y contenidos interactivos. 

Grabación, compresión, y medios pregrabados [editar] 

HDTV puede grabarse en D-VHS (Data-VHS), W-VHS, o en una grabadora de video digital que soporte HDTV como la TiVo ofrecida por DirecTV o las DVR 921 y DVR 942 ofrecidas por DISH Network. Actualmente, en los Estados Unidos la única opción de grabado es D-VHS. D-VHS graba en forma digital a una velocidad de 28,2 Mb en una cinta VHS cualquiera, requiriendo un transporte digital FireWire (IEEE 1394) para acoplar la trama comprimida MPEG-2 desde el dispositivo modulador hasta la grabadora. 

Desafortunadamente, la enorme capacidad de almacenamiento de datos necesaria para guardar datos sin comprimir hacen que sea poco probable que una opción de almacenamiento sin compresión aparezca en el mercado en años próximos. La compresión en tiempo real MPEG-2 de una señal de HDTV no comprimida también es extremadamente cara, lo cual la hace prohibitiva para el mercado, aunque se predice que su costo bajará en algunos años (aunque esto realmente es más del interés de los consumidores de cámaras de vídeo HD que para los de grabadores de HDTV). Además, grabadoras de cinta analógicas con un ancho de banda suficiente para el almacenamiento de señales de HD análogas como las grabadoras W-VHS ya están descontinuadas en el mercado del consumidor y son caras y difíciles de conseguir en el mercado secundario. 

Como parte del acuerdo sobre "plug and play" que emitió la FCC, las compañías de cable deben de proveerle a un puerto funcional de FireWire a aquellos clientes que alquilen cajas HD (si estos lo pidiesen). Ningún proveedor de DBS ha ofrecido esta característica en ninguna de las cajas que ofrecen. En julio de 2004 estos puertos todavía no aparecían en el mandato de la FCC. El contenido disponible está protegido por una encriptamiento que limita o bloquea completamente la capacidad de grabarlo. 



Futuros medios 

La programación HD puede ser grabada a un disco óptico utilizando las tecnologías Blu-ray o HD-DVD. La tecnología Blu-ray lleva años disponible en Japón con los sintonizadores Japoneses de satélite. 

Actualmente los mayores impulsores de ambos formatos se pueden considerar Xbox 360, que se le puede conectar un reproductor de HD-DVD externo y tiene contenidos descargables en alta definición, y PlayStation 3, que incluye un reproductor Blu-ray tanto para los juegos cómo para ver películas en Alta Definición (al igual que Xbox y PlayStation 2 incluyeron un lector DVD para ver películas en DVD). Ambos sistemas de videojuegos tienen la mayoría de juegos y contenidos en 720p aunque permiten 1080p (las películas en HD-DVD y Blu-Ray son todas 1080p). Éste hecho puede suponer un gran impulsor de la alta definición. 



Microsoft 

En un esfuerzo por crear un formato de alta definición compatible con los bit rates para los videos de alta definición en los DVD-ROM estándar, Microsoft introdujo el códec del Windows Media 9 Series con la habilidad de comprimir un bitstream de alta definición en el mismo espacio que un bitstream NTSC convencional (que es de aproximadamente 5 a 9 megabits por segundo para las resoluciones de 720p en adelante). Microsoft lanzó el códec de alta definición de la serie Windows Media 9 como el WMV HD. Hace falta ver si el códec será adoptado ampliamente, o al menos como un estándar de la industria Hi-Fi. En noviembre de 2003 el formato WMV HD requería de un poder de procesamiento significante para poder codificar y descodificar una película, como resultado única película disponible comercialmente hacia uso del códec era Terminator 2: Edición extrema en DVD. Desde entonces más títulos han sido lanzados en el formato WMV HD DVD tal como el aclamado documental sobre el surf Step Into Liquid (título pendiente en español). A inicios del 2005 Microsoft recomendaba un procesador de 3,0 GHz con 512 MB de memoria RAM y una tarjeta de video de 128 MB de memoria como requisitos mínimos para poder reproducir una película en la resolución 1080p en Windows XP aunque ya habían reproductores en el mercado, como el KiSS DP-600, que ya podían reproducir discos de WMV HD DVD ROM en televisores con capacidad HD. El códec fue mandado a la SMPTE (Sociedad de ingenieros de películas y programas televisivos por sus siglas en inglés) y se ha convertido en el estándar de la SMPTE, conocido como VC-1, incluido en todas las películas en formato HD-DVD, y de los lanzamientos recientes en Blu-Ray (cuyos primeros títulos estaban en MPEG-2). 

Aunque su salida ha sido muy posterior a la definición del formato, el propio sistema de videojuegos de Alta Definición de Microsoft, la XBOX 360, es compatible directamente o a través de un ordenador con el sistema operativo Windows XP Media Center, con el formato WMV HD desde la actualización de 31/10/2006, y desde enero de 2007 permite contenedores h.264 y MPEG-4 aunque no a través de Windows Media Center de momento. 



Difusión 

Otros códecs, tales como el AVC (que es la parte 10 de MPEG-4 y también es conocido como H.264) han sido aprobados por los grupos de estándares ITU-T (Instituto por la estandarización del sector de telecomunicaciones por sus siglas en inglés) y MPEG (Grupo de expertos en imágenes transitorias por sus siglas en inglés) y también se han aprobados los códecs VP6 y VP7 que fueron diseñados por On2 Technologies. 

Las compañías de difusión más grandes en Estados Unidos y Europa ya han adoptado el estándar H.264. Estas compañías incluyen: DirecTV y el DISH Network (sitio en inglés) en Estados Unidos y BSkyB (sitio en inglés), Premiere (sitio en alemán), Canal+ y TPS (sitio en francés) en Europa. El estándar H.264 fue elegido por varias razones: la primera es que el estándar fue validado como un estándar abierto por lo menos un año antes que el VC-1 siquiera fuese considerado seriamente como un estándar y en aquel entonces existían dudas sobre los reglamentos que Microsoft podría imponer una vez que el algoritmo fuese adoptado. Hasta la fecha solo unas pocas compañías de difusión han considerado el estándar VC-1. Se había pensado que el VC-1 hubiese sido mejor que el H.264 para el entorno de IPTV pero de acuerdo a comunicados de prensa hechos por compañías que manufacturan STB (cajas de cable o satélite por sus siglas en inglés) (tales como Amino (sitio en inglés), Pace y Kreatel (sitio en inglés)) se ha demostrado que existen soluciones basadas en los estándares H.264. 

Existen rumores de que Microsoft puede haber tomado el estándar H.264 y lo habría modificado y mejorado para comercializarlo como el VC-1 sin dar crédito alguno a la MPEG-LA. Sin embargo esto sigue siendo un rumor y nunca se ha confirmado o negado oficialmente. 

Un ejemplo de las preocupaciones de los proveedores de cable se puede encontrar en este sitio (sitio en inglés). 



VP6 

On2 reportó que China había escogido el VP6 como el estándar para el formato Enhanced Versatile Disc (Disco versátil mejorado) (EVD). Supuestamente China quería evitar el tener que pagar por los derechos de uso del WM9 y el AVC. La ventaja de usar el VP6 hubiese sido que no se tendría que pagar derechos de uso en medios de grabación pero estos costos serían trasferidos al precio de los reproductores a un costo similar al de otros códecs. A medida que China comienza a dominar la manufactura de televisores y reproductores de DVD, sus decisiones en cuanto a estándares cobra más peso. El hecho que un códec tenga un bajo costo no significa que sea una ventaja sobre el formato DVD, además los reproductores serían incompatibles con el formato DVD-video a menos que se paguen los derechos de uso de las tecnologías que son necesarias para hacer que el reproductor pueda reproducir DVDs. Se lanzaron muy pocos videos en el formato VP6 por lo cual no se generó la suficiente fuerza como para obligar a que las personas compraran los reproductores VP6, los cuales no eran compatibles con el formato DVD. Es poco probable que este formato sea adoptado por un estudio fílmico en los Estados Unidos si no existe algún método de protección contra la piratería y esto tampoco se especificó. Poco tiempo después de que se anunciara que el VP6 sería el estándar de los EVD las negociaciones entre On2 y E-World (un grupo que apoyaba el uso del EVD como estándar) se deterioraron. On2 reportó varias violaciones de contrato por parte de E-World y On2 pidió que se arbitraran estas faltas pero en marzo de 2005 se falló en favor de E-World ya que se reconoció que E-World no había fallado en su parte del contrato y no le debía nada a On2. Nunca se clarificó si el gobierno chino realmente había adoptado el VP6 como estándar. 


HD-DVD y Blu-ray 

Recientemente el DVD Forum y la Blu-ray Association fallaron en llegar a un acuerdo en cuanto a los estándares para los discos de 12 cm de alta definición. Es muy probable que se inicie una guerra de formatos entre el estándar HD-DVD del DVD Forum (anteriormente se le había llamado "Advanced Optical Disc" o "disco avanzado óptico" al HD-DVD) y el estándar del disco Blu-ray de la Blu-ray Disc Association. Es muy probable que ambos bandos busquen socios entre los estudios fílmicos a través de arreglos exclusivos. El resultado de este conflicto es que probablemente se lancen ciertas películas en un estándar y otras sólo en el otro. Otro posible resultado es que se lancen reproductores que puedan leer ambos estándares ya que el tamaño físico de los discos es idéntico. Un tercer resultado sería que gracias al lanzamiento del PlayStation 3, los reproductores Blu-ray ganaran más popularidad (ya que la consola utiliza y reproduce el estándar Blu-ray) y también el HD-DVD ha perdido casi a todos sus socios (excepto a uno). En noviembre de 2006 Microsoft sacó al mercado un reproductor externo HD-DVD en su Xbox 360 que también se puede usar en PC (lo cual lo hace el reproductor de HD-DVD más barato del mercado). 

Aunque las compañías no estén de acuerdo con la tecnología de sus formatos físicos, ambas compañías han decidido que los mismos tres códecs de video serán obligatorios en su diseño. Estos códecs son el MPEG-2 parte 2, VC-1 y H.264. 

Actualmente ya se encuentra algunos reproductores de DVD que incluyen la capacidad de enviar señales de alta definición al televisor partiendo de DVDs de definición estándar. Esto se hace escalando artificialmente la imagen, aunque algunas pantallas ya hacen el escalado por su cuenta para adaptar la imagen a la resolución real de la pantalla. La única mejora es la solidez de la imagen, al haber más píxels representando el mismo píxel del contenido. Algunas compañías que fabrican reproductores de DVD, generalmente de marcas asiáticas poco conocidas, o algunas cómo Kiss o Philips, sacan licencias del códec DivX para que sus reproductores puedan reproducir contenido en 720p/1080i a partir de contenido grabado en discos DVD-R estándar. 


Cámaras HD 

En septiembre de 2004 Sony lanzó al mercado su primera cámara HD para uso personal llamada HDR-FX1. Dicha cámara puede grabar en el formato 1080i60 (la versión PAL graba a 1080i50) y es capaz de grabar en un cinta Mini-DV usando el formato HDV. La cámara utiliza el códec MPEG-2 para grabar video y audio y el sistema 3-CCD para añadir color correctamente. A causa de esto, la HDR-FX1 (en teoría) se aproxima mucho a una cámara HD profesional. JVC también lanzó una cámara HD personal capaz de grabar en 720p30 pero dicha cámara utiliza sólo un CCD y graba en cintas MiniDV estándar. Los programas iMovie HD, Final Cut Express HD y Final Cut Pro HD (con Lumiere HD instalado) de Apple son capaces de editar MPEG-2 HD/HDV en una manera muy estable. Se requiere de una Macintosh para poder ejecutar estos programas. Para los usuarios de PCs, el Adobe Premiere Pro 1,5 y Sony Vegas 6 son capaces de editar HD. Cinelerra, un popular editor de video de código abierto, también permite editar HDV y se puede ejecutar en una gama muy variada de arquitecturas de sistemas. Panasonic y Canon han lanzado cámaras que siguen el mismo formato que la cámara de Sony. Las cámaras utilizadas para transmisiones de televisión graban directamente a discos duros a través de un formato raw de input/output. Adicionalmente si se graba a 100Mbits/s utilizando DVCPro HD se obtiene una mejor compresión de color y esto permite que se representen mejor los colores que en los cintas de formato DV25 y MiniDV. 



Fuente


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 19, 2007)

interesante aryiculo  lastoma que le tengo mania al TDT.

Ya comprobé que TV3 emite y evidentemente mi TDT no puede.
Siempre esta cadena autonomica hace las pruebas para ser la primera en españa aunque luego nos acordamos del batacazo, ya intentaron emitir en digital debe hacer unos 10 años, lo anunciaron en la desaparecida feria de expoelectronica o algo asi.

A parte que dudo que los TV actuales soporten esas resoluciones y mucho menos con cables analogicos.

Soy un autentico Euroexceptico tecnologicamente.

Supongo que las cosas se arreglaran con 5-8 años, tendremos materiales adecuados, antenas.. 

Ahora le toca el DAB,¿no? otra historia de una fracaso anunciado.


----------



## cesarjuarez (Sep 7, 2007)

Muy Buena tu información yo radico en cd juarez Chih.
a la fecha tenemos trasmisiones de alta definicion de canales americanos
ya que somos frontera con el paso texas los canales americanos algunos 
trasmiten hasta 3 canales diferentes de la misma televisora con diferentes 
formatos ( 720 o 1080 )

lo interesante es esta información:

AVISO A COMERCIANTES MINORISTAS SOBRE LA
ROTULACIÓN MANDATORIA DE PRODUCTOS ELECTRONICOS PARA EL CONSUMIDOR QUE SOLAMENTE CONTENGAN
SINTONIZADORES ANALÓGICOS DE TELEDIFUSIÓN
(ESTA NORMA COMIENZA EL 25 DE MAYO DE 2007)

Esto es un aviso educativo y de adiestramiento dirigido a la comunidad detallista nacional desde la Comisión Federal de Comunicaciones (FCC, por sus siglas en inglés) y la Coalición de Comerciantes Minoristas de Aparatos Electrónicos para el Consumidor (CERC, por sus siglas en inglés).

A partir del 25 de mayo de 2007, todos los comerciantes minoristas deben colocar en forma visible una etiqueta en todos los televisores en venta, que tengan únicamente un sintonizador analógico. Las normas de la FCC exigen que estas etiquetas o letreros especifiquen claramente si cualquiera de los “receptores de televisión” (incluyendo cualquier producto con un sintonizador de transmisión analógico pero no digital) es “únicamente analógico”. Estos productos no podrán recibir las señales de televisión por aire después del 17 de febrero de 2009, fecha establecida para la transición a la televisión digital (DTV, por sus siglas en inglés) en todo el país. Esta norma refleja el compromiso que tiene la Comisión de minimizar los gastos del consumidor y maximizar las oportunidades que les ofrece la transición a la televisión digital.
La transición a la DTV se refiere al cambio de la transmisión televisiva analógica a la digital. La tecnología digital ofrece una mejor recepción de TV y una gama más amplificadora de servicios. El Congreso ha fijado como fecha límite para la transición a la DTV el 17 de febrero de 2009. Esto significa que para esa fecha, todas las principales televisoras de los Estados Unidos dejarán de transmitir en el formato analógico regular para hacerlo únicamente en el formato digital.
Ya que se necesitarán los sintonizadores digitales para recibir las señales de la televisión digital por aire después del 17 de febrero de 2009, los consumidores deberán indagar si el TV u otro equipo de televisión que se use para sintonizar la transmisión de TV incluyen un sintonizador digital. Deben estar conscientes que "las señales transmitidas por aire" son aquellas que se reciben mediante una antena en forma de V o una antena de techo - y no a través de un proveedor de cable o satélite. Los consumidores que desean seguir recibiendo dichas señales de sus televisoras locales después del 17 de febrero de 2009, pueden comprar un televisor con un sintonizador digital o (para los televisores existentes únicamente analógicos) pueden comprar una caja convertidora que convierta las señales digitales que se transmiten por aire en señales analógicas de tal forma que se pueda ver en un televisor que sólo tenga un sintonizador analógico. Para principios del 2008, habrá un programa del gobierno que pondrá a la disposición cupones de subsidio de $40, dos por familia, como ayuda para sufragar el gasto de las cajas convertidoras – vea está información en el internet visitando:
1
http://www.ntia.doc.gov/dtvcoupon/index.html. Subscriptores y consumidores de los servicios de cable TV y satélite no serán afectados por los cambios en la difusión terrestre y podrán continuar usando sus televisores análogos.
A partir del 1° de marzo de 2007, las normas de la FCC prohíben que los fabricantes y entidades responsables (según lo definen las normas) fabriquen, importen o distribuyan equipo de televisión que únicamente tenga un sintonizador analógico y no tenga uno digital. Sin embargo, los comerciantes minoristas podrán seguir vendiendo televisores únicamente analógicos del inventario existente. Es posible que los compradores potenciales no estén conscientes que el equipo de televisión con únicamente un sintonizador analógico no podrá recibir las señales de televisión transmitidas por aire después del 17 de febrero de 2009. De modo que, las normas de la FCC exigen que los vendedores muestren el texto siguiente si venden televisores con únicamente un sintonizador de transmisión analógico.
Alerta al Consumidor
Este televisor únicamente tiene un sintonizador de transmisión analógico y necesitará una caja convertidora después del 17 de febrero de 2009 para recibir las transmisiones por aire con una antena debido a la transición a la transmisión digital en todo el país. Los TV analógicos seguirán funcionando como antes con los servicios de cable TV y satélite, consolas de juego, VCR, reproductores de DVD y productos similares. Para más información, llame a la FCC al 1-888-225-5322 (TTY: 1-888-835-5322) o visite el portal cibernético sobre televisión digital localizado en: http://www.dtv.gov.
Mientras que los receptores únicamente analógicos pueden cubrir las necesidades de los consumidores que se suscriben a un servicio por cable o satélite, o que usan video juegos o ven películas en DVD o VCR, es posible que algunos consumidores no estén conscientes que al comprar un equipo con un receptor de televisión solamente analógico éste necesitará atención adicional en el futuro. El educar al público sobre la transición a la DTV será un compromiso nacional, beneficioso, y un reto para el gobierno y la industria. La FCC y la CERC quieren asegurarse que la comunidad de comerciantes minoristas tenga la información necesaria para que los consumidores puedan hacer una decisión de compra bien informaciónrmada.
Para más información sobre la transición a la DTV, el paso gradual de los productos sólo analógicos y la disponibilidad futura de cajas convertidoras que convierten la señal digital a analógica, en el Internet visite http://www.dtv.gov o http://www.ceretailers.org o llame a CERC al 202-263-2585. También podrá comunicarse con el Centro del Consumidor por email al dtvinformación@fcc.gov; llamando al 1-888-CALL-FCC (1-888-225-5322) voz o al 1-888-TELL-FCC (1-888-835-5322) TTY; por fax al 1-866-418-0232; o escribiendo a:
Federal Communications Commission
Consumer & Governmental Affairs Bureau
Consumer Inquiries and Complaints Division
445 12th Street, SW
Washington, DC 20554.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 7, 2007)

Veo que Maxico va por delante de España, aqui se siguen vendiendo TV analogicas.
De vez en cuando aparecen anuncios sobre el tema pero  como si no quisieran que nos dieramos cuenta.

Las emisoras tienen los canales activos solo a medias y con programacion para rellenar.

Solo un par de locales y TV3 estan al dia y hasta tienen HD en pruebas, pero no venden cacharros para verlo.


Ahora en la propaganda, hace unos meses empezaron a indicar que eran con TDT pero como si fuera un añadido, a si disimuladito.


O sea para aclarar las cosas, se sacan todo lo obsoleto de europa y nos lo venden aqui.
Despues nos venderan los setbox.

Y la covertura es de risa, antes regular ya te puedes imaginar lo que le pasa al digital, por cierto vivo a 30Km de barcelona, una ciudad bastante grande.


Tal y como estan las cosas actualmente creo que es una tecnologia muy verde, pero a tragar que es lo que toca.


----------



## randall (Oct 23, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro, tengo una duda acerca del HDTV, es q donde he buscado solo me dicen lo mismo siempre, pero por ejemplo no me han hablado de la convergencia de este sistema con los actuales, ustdes saben que el cambio no se puede hacer de un dia para otro por eso me imagino q se han tomado algunas medidas (las cuales ignoro por completo), y la otra es que el ancho banda del HDTV no me lo dicen por ningun lado, se sabe por logica que es bastante grande pero no se cuanto. 

Aparte de eso si pueden darme mas informaciónmacion de HDTV que no se encuentre con facilidad seria de gran ayuda para mi.

Muchas gracias de ante mano.


----------



## ErnestoAG (May 21, 2009)

Tengo una duda, cada televisor sale una la norma en dependecia del Pais en que se fabrico, si acaso donde se va a utilizar se trasmite en otra norma, que se hace al respecto


----------



## Aliciachinca (Dic 18, 2009)

Muy complejo,  ahora tambien es  la situación? Han pasado dos años


----------

